
Apple legalizes and taxes in-app tipping for content creators - protomyth
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/09/in-app-tips/
======
durendall
[http://www.paymeabit.com/](http://www.paymeabit.com/)

These guys do something related but with bitcoin. Will the move by Apple just
blow away startups like paymeabit or enhance and help them?

